# Cornerkick



## ToniTurek (10. August 2021)

Hallo Forenmitglieder!

Online Fussballmanager gibt es ja nun wirklich wie Sand am Meer. Da mir jedoch keiner wirklich gut gefallen hat bzw. es häufig nur über in-game Käufe geht, habe ich vor einiger Zeit begonnen, einen Eigenen zu programmieren. Mittlerweile ist er ziemlich umfangreich geworden. Alle Spiele werden live in Echtzeit durch die KI berechnet. Man kann sein Stadion und weitere Gebäude ausbauen, Jugendspieler hochziehen, Merchandising betreiben, etc. Außerdem gibt es zu allen Spielern und Vereinen umfangreiche Statistiken.

Zur Zeit sind wir eine handvoll Spieler und die letzte Saison ist gerade zu Ende gegangen. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn der ein oder andere von Euch auch bei uns mit einsteigen würde! Denn je mehr mitmachen, desto mehr Spaß macht es  Auch kann ich immer Anregungen und Verbesserungsvorschläge gut gebrauchen. Es ist natürlich alles komplett kostenlos. Schaut doch mal vorbei!

Hier der link:
www.cornerkick-manager.de

Und hier ein paar Screenshots:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls unter euch ein Grafikdesigner ist, der Lust hat mitzuhelfen wär das super! Die Grafik ist noch etwas rudimentär. So könnte man z.B. die Gebäude der Stadionumgebung etwas aufhübschen...

Also hoffentlich bis bald! Falls ihr Fragen habt, meldet euch einfach bei mir 

VG,
Toni


----------



## ToniTurek (20. August 2021)

Jetzt auch mit 3D Toranimationen!
www.cornerkick-manager.de

Wie gesagt, würde mich freuen wenn der ein oder andere mitmacht!


----------

